# New here...Pics



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

Hello! New to the forum, so I thought I would introduce myself! My name is Mary, I live in North Carolina, and I have been owned by my American Shorthair since August! I can't imagine how I ever got through a day without him! His name is Ignatius (of Antioch), but I just call him "Monkey!" 

Here's some picsof when I first got him. I will post more recent ones on the "Meet My Kitty" page...











He is on my cookbook shelf in my kitchen in this one! LOL...









Enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Your little Monkey could *not* be any cuter! Can't wait to see more pictures!

:2kitties


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome! I love the colors of your cat.

Also welcome from another North Carolinian. Or however you'd call it.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Recipes for Living Well should always include sleepy kittens' and lots of cuddles :wink: Cute baby!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mary, your Monkey is too cute. I love American Shorthairs, I hope to see more pictures later


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, what a sweet kitten!


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks to all! I have already been able to glean a lot of great info off of this site! So nice to have a knowlegable group of people around to gather advice from!


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, they ARE cute when they're small BUT THEN they grow up and and you get pictures like this: :lol: 










Ciao!


----------



## Jewel'd Diamond (Dec 1, 2006)

Monkey is sooo cute!! His colors are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## tabby (Nov 30, 2006)

He is soooo cute.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cute*

Very cute. Its funny how they find their sleeping spots.


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Mary, what a cute name for your cat.


----------

